# Just part ex'd My Gtr Black for New GTR530 Is It AGood Decision?



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Just done the deed and part exed my GTR Black for the new GTR 530. I was so impressed with the GTR after coming out of my F430 Spyder. Do you think this is a good decision,ordered a black car with RED/BLACK Recaro seats.

Should get the car in a couple of weeks


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If 10 people now tell you it's a bad idea, would you cancel your order? It's your choice at the end of the day. By the way, what is a GTR 530?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

You just do what you have to do, I'll just stick to my GTR 620  ...

Ben


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I suppose he means the MY11 with 530 horses. 
Good decision if you think the extra money you paid for it is reflected in the car's overall feel and performance etc. Supposedly it's the enhanced version, so they have reviewed a lot of components.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy as that's what matters.

Arcam made the same move so maybe contact him?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

The dealer referred to it as the new 530,obvious why.

Got three years servicing pack so that would appear to save a fortune over my older model.

Other revisions seem to add to the appeal to me and it was a bloody excellent deal without having to sell the current one private!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> If 10 people now tell you it's a bad idea, would you cancel your order? It's your choice at the end of the day. By the way, what is a GTR 530?


Done the Porsche Ferrari thing and found the Datsun to be a more exciting alternative even though I could afford a Porka.

Great cars these Datsuns


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

S99ANE said:


> Congrats and enjoy as that's what matters.
> 
> Arcam made the same move so maybe contact him?


Thanks will do


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Datsun ahh that word is a bullet to the heart  

but yeah this one is a really good Datsun


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Done the Porsche Ferrari thing and found the Datsun to be a more exciting alternative even though I could afford a Porka.
> 
> Great cars these Datsuns


Hmmm, the only mention of Pork is in my sig and it appears your reply is aimed more at my sig than my initial response. You were asking whether people thought it a good idea to upgrade from one GTR to the next, weren't you? Beetles and Fiats weren't part of the comparison as I read it.

Either way, if you got a good deal on the purchase and the servicing deal then you would have to assume you've done the right thing. And yes, these Datsuns are great cars:thumbsup:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Datsun ahh that word is a bullet to the heart
> 
> but yeah this one is a really good Datsun


Nissan or Datsuns' either way I think they are bloody brilliant and at half the price of Fezza's and Porka's, im converted:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Beetles and Fiats weren't part of the comparison as I read it.


If Enzo Ferrari resurrects, he shall not deny the word "FIAT" :chuckle:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Booooh said:


> You just do what you have to do, I'll just stick to my GTR 620  ...
> 
> Ben


There are so many upgrade options but I was wanting to keep the warranty intact. My dealer said even a y pipe would invalidate it?:blahblah:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Nissan or Datsuns' either way I think they are bloody brilliant and at half the price of Fezza's and Porka's, im converted:thumbsup:


That's great :clap:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> That's great :clap:


Nice collection of cars and bikes!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Nice collection of cars and bikes!


oh yes, and some cats and dogs too  :chairshot


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

BAZGTR530 said:


> There are so many upgrade options but I was wanting to keep the warranty intact. My dealer said even a y pipe would invalidate it?:blahblah:


I got the same bullish!t when i enquired about a y pipe. Utter bollix I replied and fitted one anyway


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

S99ANE said:


> I got the same bullish!t when i enquired about a y pipe. Utter bollix I replied and fitted one anyway


how many horses does that normally unleash? the Y-pipy thingy?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The car is lovely and you wont need to be further convinced by this forum...enjoy as I personally think that Nissan are losing £50k on each car as it took years to develop, doesnt share any majors with other models and have only sold a few in relative terms...so a bargain :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> The car is lovely and you wont need to be further convinced by this forum...enjoy as I personally think that Nissan are losing £50k on each car as it took years to develop, doesnt share any majors with other models and have only sold a few in relative terms...so a bargain :thumbsup:


Invite him to Ealing common and Nandos, so we can have a banter about it all, and in the meantime compare your GTR with GTR530 of BazGTR530, on the roads  we'll start with a drag race. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

are you tuning your MY11 ? If not keep your old model. Forget about the warranty thing. Nissan denies it.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> how many horses does that normally unleash? the Y-pipy thingy?


Couldn't say for sure but it releases the sounds that the car should have in the first place.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Invite him to Ealing common and Nandos, so we can have a banter about it all, and in the meantime compare your GTR with GTR530 of BazGTR530, on the roads  we'll start with a drag race.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Chiswick Nando's much nicer as have better looking talent....

I can still hear you and Rado playing 'lets go Outside'....very naughty boys:chairshot


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

S99ANE said:


> Couldn't say for sure but it releases the sounds that the car should have in the first place.


10bhp I think half-decat and full de-cat 30bhp no ECU modify.:runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> Chiswick Nando's much nicer as have better looking talent....
> 
> I can still here you and Rado playing 'lets go Outside'....very naughty boys:chairshot


oh yes, Rado can't get enought of the G-force Im applying :chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

enshiu said:


> 10bhp I think half-decat and full de-cat 30bhp no ECU modify.:runaway:


10bhp + and a bit of hoover noise, and void warranty? aint worth voiding the warranty.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> oh yes, Rado can't get enought of the G-force Im applying :chuckle:


Its all in the thrust and bust action really and am surprised that King Kenny hasnt asked his mate to go to the Common facilities....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> 10bhp + and a bit of hoover noise, and void warranty? aint worth voiding the warranty.


probably just hook back your original cat exhaust to keep the warranty.

so keep it half de-cat and when needed full-catted.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

enshiu said:


> probably just hook back your original cat exhaust to keep the warranty.
> 
> so keep it half de-cat and when needed full-catted.


I see, yh that seems ideal for that bit of power, so long as warranty aint an issue.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> Its all in the thrust and bust action really and am surprised that King Kenny hasnt asked his mate to go to the Common facilities....


you wish you joined our common party, don't ya? :chuckle: oh don't forget your "outside" CD by GM


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

---


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> I see, yh that seems ideal for that bit of power, so long as warranty aint an issue.


No l, they only turn you down on the warranty if you break the engine or gearbox.

ridiculous lol 33k for engine and 20k for gearbox.

Btw. 1000th post.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

BAZGTR530 said:


> There are so many upgrade options but I was wanting to keep the warranty intact. My dealer said even a y pipe would invalidate it?:blahblah:


Seems to be very dealer dependant. My dealer said Nissan are aware of customers desire to fit a y pipe to uncork the sound, and that it was not considered an issue since it had no other significant effect on the car. Dealer is happy to fit a y pipe supplied by me when the car goes in for it's 1200 mile optimisation.

This seems a more sensible logical attitude on y pipes, and more likely to be the actual truth on Nissan's thoughts on the subject. So long as the y pipe fits properly, does not melt wiring, crack a flange or similar, go for it.

I guess ultimately Nissan could claim almost any fault was due to the y pipe, but pop the cat back on if required. I fitted carbon bonnet vents to my car, they could claim they caused both turbo's to fail, hell, they could claim you used the wrong brand of petrol. But I don't think they are that daft.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> you wish you joined our common party, don't ya? :chuckle: oh don't forget your "outside" CD by GM


I have already REC on my harddisk...just the thought....But the only condition is that I can play the role of the unassuming, innocent, undercover rozzer, then I can get early retirement and full pension for seeing another mans _willy_

I think that you and King 'Rado' Kenny spend too long on looking backwards....as they say _Nostalgia, it aint what it used to be_

Try to do some work today for a change instead of peddling your musical tastes and 'grooming' innocent R35 drivers to the common on these serious forums....


----------

